# Dividing head,what a great tool to have



## brino (Apr 18, 2018)

Nicely done!
Thanks for sharing it.
-brino


----------



## bfd (Apr 18, 2018)

very nice, have you tried it yet?  let us know how it works bill


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 18, 2018)

bfd said:


> very nice, have you tried it yet?  let us know how it works bill


I didn't test it yet,but am eager to. There is not a job for it yet. I have a few things to do over the next few days and then I will make a plan. Will post pics of course.


----------



## RandyM (Apr 18, 2018)

Well Done!

You could also do that with a collet block.


----------



## stioc (Apr 18, 2018)

That's pretty cool, but I can't visualize how it was held in a rotary table 30-deg out of parallel to the mill.  Got any setup pics or drawings or links?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 18, 2018)

stioc said:


> That's pretty cool, but I can't visualize how it was held in a rotary table 30-deg out of parallel to the mill.  Got any setup pics or drawings or links?


I will post some pics tomorrow what I meant by that.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 19, 2018)

RandyM said:


> Well Done!
> 
> You could also do that with a collet block.


Hi Randy.
I don't have a collet block,but I can see that this can be done that way,I just wonder if you cant get the same precision that you can achieve with a dividing head. What I mean is,would you be able to get the exact depth of insert tip to cutter arbor on both sides with a collet block so that the one tip does'nt do all the cutting? I am asking cause I have never used on before.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 19, 2018)

stioc said:


> That's pretty cool, but I can't visualize how it was held in a rotary table 30-deg out of parallel to the mill.  Got any setup pics or drawings or links?


Hi there Stioc.
Here are the pics to explain what I meant.

To get this angle in order for the insert to be flat at the bottom of the cutter...




I had to turn the the dividing head 30degrees out of square, I hope you understand, I don't know if I am using the correct words to explain,but I think the pictures would. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





The square showes 60,but I know you understand that it is 30degr out from 90degr.


And this is the 2 degrees downwards to get the 2degr positive axial rake.


I trust this explains it,but if you are not sure,please ask.

Have a good day
Michael.


----------



## blaser.306 (Apr 19, 2018)

Looks good. I have several projects that are waiting patiently for my dividing head to arrive, ( Canada Post claims today is the day ) So many jobs to be done so little time...


----------



## stioc (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to post those pics Michael! That's a very clever setup. I have a rotary table but I've never really needed nor used it (since I thought it was just for cutting/drilling precise circles/arcs/holes and gears).


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 19, 2018)

Any time, it is pleasure. I think a dividing head and even a rotary table are very versatile tools. Do you have dividing plates with your rotary table? Before I purchased my DH, I thought of getting a rotary table because of the price difference, but after thinking it through, I decided, (with my lovely wife's blessing ),that the DH was the better option,in my opinion,  because of the tilting function. Hope I've inspired you a bit to pull your rotary table closer and make some magic .


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 19, 2018)

blaser.306 said:


> Looks good. I have several projects that are waiting patiently for my dividing head to arrive, ( Canada Post claims today is the day ) So many jobs to be done so little time...


You are going to have a lot of fun. I am.


----------



## stioc (Apr 19, 2018)

Congrats and good call on the DH, looks like it was a useful addition! Unfortunately, I don't have the dividing plates for my RT. The RT came with the mill along with a spindexer.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 19, 2018)

stioc said:


> Congrats and good call on the DH, looks like it was a useful addition! Unfortunately, I don't have the dividing plates for my RT. The RT came with the mill along with a spindexer.


Well I think you can make some if you want to go that route. Good luck


----------



## NEL957 (Apr 20, 2018)

*Michael*
  That is a beautiful job you did on the dovetail cutter. I'll be looking for more.
Make some chips.
Nelson Collar


----------

